# Decoy Dogs



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Since nobody posted on my last thread, i'm guessing no one here knows anything about them. I'll be getting a new pup in 8 weeks and i'll be doing a detailed write-up on the training and progress if anyone is interested. If not, i'll just save my time.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure were interested. I'm Just not sure what a decoy dog is. How about some info. Vic


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

What are you decoying, ducks or coyotes?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would assume that it is for coyotes how they use the dogs to decoy the yotes in. I think that is pretty neat when I saw it done on a video.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

decoy dog


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah it's for coyotes and this dog will be little different. It'll be used for blood trailing cripples, decoying and sight chasing. Hopefully i can hunt with a few other guys with smiliar dogs. The first step will be training it to come back on a tone(trashbreaker training collar). Then we'll go chase some jack rabbits. Mostly working on the skin em' command. The dog has to be very animal aggression but only on command. I hope some other guys that decoy will chime in. I'm a beginner and still have a ton to learn. Here is a picture of the litter. They are catahoula x kemmer cur. These are dog's from Duane at Shooters Services Unlimited.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a new pic of our new female pup, Whiskey. They were 2 weeks old on Saturday and we'll be pickin her up in july. The second pic is one of the stud dog(black one), a few days ago. Two of the badgers were caught while the was shot and recovered. All the pics are from Duane at Shooters Services Unlimited. He still has a few pups left if anyone is interested.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*doogs*

Pretty neat! I will be interested in hearing of your progress!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have seen several videos of those dogs hunting coyotes......those dogs seem to really get into and enjoy that type of hunting just like a bird dog enjoys bird hunting. keep us posted on your progress. 8)


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I got some new updated pics of my pup today. They are 6 weeks old as of yesterday. He'll be bringing it down from oregon is about 2 weeks. I'm getting very excited. If anyone is interested, I believe he still has 3 pups left.


----------

